# Alle Internetbrowser laden Webseiten sehr langsam (bei wlan und Kabelverbindung)



## Thomas_Jung (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
alle Internetbrowser (Firefox, Opera, Chrome, Edge) laden Webseiten sehr langsam (bei wlan und Kabelverbindung)
und dier erste Suchabfrage dauert ewig.

*Wenn ich über meine SIM (*_*Telefonkarte) surfe funktionieren alle Internetbrowser super.*_

Habe meinen Laptop HP-Elitedesk bereits auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt und alles neu eingerichtet.
Habe keine Firewall, Antivirus oder ähnliche Programme auf meinem Laptop.

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen und kann es mir erklären?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zerix (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass es nicht an deinen Browsern, sondern eher etwas näher an deiner Internetverbindung liegt, wenn es mit einer anderen Internetverbindung besser läuft. 
Eventuell dauert die DNS-Auflösung lange. Das könntest du testen, in dem du auf deinem Rechner mal testweise einen anderen DNS einträgst, bspw 8.8.8.8.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## DerTrojaner (22. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte das Problem auch, bin bei UM und nach dem ich min DNS gewechselt habe lief wieder alles.


----------

